# Stanford Pharma



## AlienAgent (Jan 27, 2022)

Would anyone like to share their experience with Stanford Pharma and their products?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 27, 2022)

I almost went to Stanford


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 27, 2022)

Hes a well known brewer. At one time he went private and had poor ship times but he seems to of cleaned that up


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 27, 2022)

He has a pretty extensive thread over at Meso. It will give you a good idea of his business.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 27, 2022)

T/a still not what most expect from domestic but he is transparent about it


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 27, 2022)

Yup use to be outback there then went private and would peak his head out every now and then to get a few more customers… never used him but have never read anything bad either.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 27, 2022)

has a lot of problems. usually manages to fix them all as far as I have seen.


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> has a lot of problems. usually manages to fix them all as far as I have seen.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> has a lot of problems. usually manages to fix them all as far as I have seen.


Could you elaborate?


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 27, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> Could you elaborate?


You should make sure you get opinions from actual customers of stans. I don't think Valdosta js one.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 27, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> Could you elaborate?


he forgets to ship peoples orders sometimes. since he has a slow ta already people wont notice for like a week then ask him where it is then he apologizes and sends it.


----------



## JC Grifter (Jan 27, 2022)

I’ve ordered from him in the past. Personally I always had a quick turn around but others have noted significant wait times (for a domestic) and always say he “took care” of them with extras for the delay. 

He has a reputation on Meso that allows him to have behavior not tolerated from other sources like lack of testing. 

As mentioned above, take a look at his public thread on Meso and do some reading on actual customer posts.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> he forgets to ship peoples orders sometimes. since he has a slow ta already people wont notice for like a week then ask him where it is then he apologizes and sends it.


How's the quality of products?

Quality, safety, and sanitary practices are my main concerns.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 27, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> How's the quality of products?
> 
> Quality, safety, and sanitary practices are my main concerns.


nobodys complained in the past 15 years as far as im aware. but like any other human being he could end up messing up the second u place an order.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 27, 2022)

JC Grifter said:


> I’ve ordered from him in the past. Personally I always had a quick turn around but others have noted significant wait times (for a domestic) and always say he “took care” of them with extras for the delay.
> 
> He has a reputation on Meso that allows him to have behavior not tolerated from other sources like lack of testing.
> 
> As mentioned above, take a look at his public thread on Meso and do some reading on actual customer posts.


Not sure if you are saying he lacks testing, but he actually does test more than most.


----------



## JC Grifter (Jan 27, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Not sure if you are saying he lacks testing, but he actually does test more than most.


Well compared to the current sources on there yes. When I was ordering from him the members tested more than he did. 

That aside, I had great results and good customer service.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 28, 2022)

JC Grifter said:


> Well compared to the current sources on there yes. When I was ordering from him the members tested more than he did.
> 
> That aside, I had great results and good customer service.


Gotcha. I do like to see source testing their own stuff just for QC purposes but if the members tests were coming back good then that means more if they were in fact random unknown to the source testing.


----------



## JC Grifter (Jan 28, 2022)

To give you an idea of his customer service two years ago I bought 3 vials of Tren from him. When I opened my package they were cloudy. I reached out to him and he gave me some suggestions to clear them up. Unfortunately it didn’t work. He said he would replace the vials. To make up for it he sent me 5 instead. 

Quality wise I haven’t read one comment about any infections, floaters, or people not getting results.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 28, 2022)

Exactly


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 28, 2022)

@B Ware has tested a few of his things, think they were spot on or close.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 28, 2022)

Stan kicked in on a coming home gift for me a couple of years ago. I thought that was nice of him. The source Kai got ahold of some private enails of a customer of stans and by doing so got a hold of some of my personal emails and some of Stans as well. 
Kai passed those on to another source I was not a fan of, TGI, and he started a rumor than Stan, Millard and myself were plotting to rid the board of TGI and that we were all also selling rec drugs to fund our plots. TGI's wife was killed and TGI is in prison. Strange how things work out.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 28, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Stan kicked in on a coming home gift for me a couple of years ago. I thought that was nice of him. The source Kai got ahold of some private enails of a customer of stans and by doing so got a hold of some of my personal emails and some of Stans as well.
> Kai passed those on to another source I was not a fan of, TGI, and he started a rumor than Stan, Millard and myself were plotting to rid the board of TGI and that we were all also selling rec drugs to fund our plots. TGI's wife was killed and TGI is in prison. Strange how things work out.


another history lesson lol


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 28, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Stan kicked in on a coming home gift for me a couple of years ago. I thought that was nice of him. The source Kai got ahold of some private enails of a customer of stans and by doing so got a hold of some of my personal emails and some of Stans as well.
> Kai passed those on to another source I was not a fan of, TGI, and he started a rumor than Stan, Millard and myself were plotting to rid the board of TGI and that we were all also selling rec drugs to fund our plots. TGI's wife was killed and TGI is in prison. Strange how things work out.


How exactly did Kai get those private emails?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 28, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> How exactly did Kai get those private emails?


Not sure if you remember meso member Rhino? Kai posted openly that he told rhino if he was to ever rip him off he would go to the ends of the earth to get him.
Rhino would wash bitcoin for kai so they had a relationship of sorts. When rhino didn’t return bitcoin to Kai it was on.

I don’t know if he guessed the password with the info he knew about rhino?

Rhino addressed the Kai situation before he stopped showing his face at meso.

Rhino had a substance abuse issue. Rhino had been doing well for a time. He was making decent $$ as a remailer for Stan and playing middle man to a group of bulk buyers who needed orders filled when Stan got sick.

I put him in touch with Royal Pharma who was filling orders for 24hreup.biz’s domestic customers. Royal had a couple of different brands at that time and did a brisk business. I also put Royal with 24hreup before he started filling orders for Stan’s customers.

Rhino turned scammer when I left without warning in the fall of 2018 for 10 months. Rhino needed me to  act as a conduit to a few different things he couldn’t access without me.
Rhino posed as me and then as the owner of Royal to get @Kim to send him $$ for gear which she didnt receive. When I returned I was able to get either 24hr or Royal to get Kim what she had ordered through the scamming Rhino. I don’t recall which one got her straight?

Kai, meanwhile, after being ripped off by Rhino who was committing felonies for Kai, posed as a member who was ripped off by rhino. It wasn’t gear that he had stolen, it was bitcoin he gave rhino to wash.

The end for Rhino came when he was arrested counterfeiting US Currency in the back seat of his car. Lol..there was an article in his local paper that Kim found and shared.

I called Kai out to answer about passing the emails of a former customer of his…me…but he never took the bait.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 28, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Not sure if you remember meso member Rhino? Kai posted openly that he told rhino if he was to ever rip him off he would go to the ends of the earth to get him.
> Rhino would wash bitcoin for kai so they had a relationship of sorts. When rhino didn’t return bitcoin to Kai it was on.
> 
> I don’t know if he guessed the password with the info he knew about rhino?
> ...


Jeebus!


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 30, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> nobodys complained in the past 15 years as far as im aware. but like any other human being he could end up messing up the second u place an order.


You are not a customer of Stans so why do you feel the need to speak on his or his customers behalf???? You don't know shit you only know what surfaces on meso anybody can read the same shit. Fact of the matter is that Stanford has his own relationship with his customers, you not being one of them means you are talking out of your ass. Kindly stop doing that.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 30, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Stan kicked in on a coming home gift for me a couple of years ago. I thought that was nice of him. The source Kai got ahold of some private enails of a customer of stans and by doing so got a hold of some of my personal emails and some of Stans as well.
> Kai passed those on to another source I was not a fan of, TGI, and he started a rumor than Stan, Millard and myself were plotting to rid the board of TGI and that we were all also selling rec drugs to fund our plots. TGI's wife was killed and TGI is in prison. Strange how things work out.


TGI?  Who is that?


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 30, 2022)

Stan is my go to.  A good friend of the boards, who everyone respects recommended Stan to me.

Stan's stuff is quality.  His customer service is ridiculously fast.  Ordered twice and I would say TA was 3 and 4 days.  Additionally, he is very helpful to noobs with questions and I've never seen anyone beat his prices.

His masteron gave me a libido of steel.  And his Tren added even more strength to that libido.  It was my first cycle ever and the first time I saw some definition in my abs.  Also in that 10 week cycle which also included Stans Test Cyp, there was not a single pip.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 30, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> You are not a customer of Stans so why do you feel the need to speak on his or his customers behalf???? You don't know shit you only know what surfaces on meso anybody can read the same shit. Fact of the matter is that Stanford has his own relationship with his customers, you not being one of them means you are talking out of your ass. Kindly stop doing that.


I love how you try and moderate other members opinion. Take your spectrum meds and go find a new source to shill for. Now just fyi, I left out the "fuck you mike" on purpose. See, I'm growing for the better


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 30, 2022)

Round one begin


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 30, 2022)

I want to thank everybody for the input on Stanford. 

I just placed a small order this morning and will let everyone know how it goes.

So far, the email response time is fast and the prices look fair.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 30, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> You are not a customer of Stans so why do you feel the need to speak on his or his customers behalf???? You don't know shit you only know what surfaces on meso anybody can read the same shit. Fact of the matter is that Stanford has his own relationship with his customers, you not being one of them means you are talking out of your ass. Kindly stop doing that.


im 8 weeks in to a cycle i got from him right now jackass


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 30, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> I want to thank everybody for the input on Stanford.
> 
> I just placed a small order this morning and will let everyone know how it goes.
> 
> So far, the email response time is fast and the prices look fair.


Did he actually take the order and give you payment instructions? He recently said he wasn’t taking anymore orders currently and will notify when he’s back; hasn’t made that notification yet.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 30, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im 8 weeks in to a cycle i got from him right now jackass


Don’t take take it personal. He’s not stupid on purpose. He can’t help it


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 30, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Did he actually take the order and give you payment instructions? He recently said he wasn’t taking anymore orders currently and will notify when he’s back; hasn’t made that notification yet.


No, I requested, then received, a price list. Then I sent a return email with my order and also requested the payment info, etc. 

Shortly thereafter I recieved an email stating they were not going to be filling orders until further notice.

Not gonna lie, I'm a little dissapointed.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 30, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> No, I requested, then received, a price list. Then I sent a return email with my order and also requested the payment info, etc.
> 
> Shortly thereafter I recieved an email stating they were not going to be filling orders until further notice.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm a little dissapointed.


What?


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 30, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> No, I requested, then received, a price list. Then I sent a return email with my order and also requested the payment info, etc.
> 
> Shortly thereafter I recieved an email stating they were not going to be filling orders until further notice.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm a little dissapointed.


He’ll open back up after he catches up. No worries.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 30, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> He’ll open back up after he catches up. No worries.


That's what I figured it was.  But Stan should have said something to the effect of please send me an email in 2 weeks.  The until further notice doesn't yield happy customers.

But yes, his stuff is great and very inexpensive.  Which kind of digs him into the high number of transactions hole.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 30, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> That's what I figured it was.  But Stan should have said something to the effect of please send me an email in 2 weeks.  The until further notice doesn't yield happy customers.
> 
> But yes, his stuff is great and very inexpensive.  Which kind of digs him into the high number of transactions hole.


He said he’d make announcement when he open back up. No more needs to be said.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 30, 2022)

I figured it was an over loaded with orders or was waiting for supplies type of situation. I grew up in 2 family businesses in the same household, every once in a while you just have to put things on pause to catch up.


----------



## JC Grifter (Jan 30, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> That's what I figured it was.  But Stan should have said something to the effect of please send me an email in 2 weeks.  The until further notice doesn't yield happy customers.
> 
> But yes, his stuff is great and very inexpensive.  Which kind of digs him into the high number of transactions hole.


He did say something. Actually he polled three different ways for him to catch up on orders by closing at certain times.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 30, 2022)

This has been a pattern a few times over the years. He gets too busy, closes briefly,  then reopens. He talked of going private, but stays open to the public which is getting an even larger base.


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 31, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Don’t take take it personal. He’s not stupid on purpose. He can’t help it


Oh fuck off


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 31, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> No, I requested, then received, a price list. Then I sent a return email with my order and also requested the payment info, etc.
> 
> Shortly thereafter I recieved an email stating they were not going to be filling orders until further notice.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm a little dissapointed.


I had referred a friend to him bout a month ago and his emails went unanswered. I was a bit surprised but what can you do?


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 31, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im 8 weeks in to a cycle i got from him right now jackass


Feisty words from a paraplegic. What are you gonna do you certainly can't outrun me nor could or would you stand ground against me.


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 31, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> I love how you try and moderate other members opinion. Take your spectrum meds and go find a new source to shill for. Now just fyi, I left out the "fuck you mike" on purpose. See, I'm growing for the better


Funny I don't recall anyone asking you for your opinion. Fuck off.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 31, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Feisty words from a paraplegic. What are you gonna do you certainly can't outrun me nor could or would you stand ground against me.


Oh wow, the classic, adorable internet tough guy act. 
It's 2022 I thought the good old "1v1 my IRL" days were behind us. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 31, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Oh wow, the classic, adorable internet tough guy act.
> It's 2022 I thought the good old "1v1 my IRL" days were behind us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


You can fuck right off this does not involve you whatsoever.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 31, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> You can fuck right off this does not involve you whatsoever.


You being a nuisance in general and overall unpleasant in ever thread I see you in, raging for nothing, involves everyone. 
Lay off the tren and grow up a bit eh? You're too old for this kid shit. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## DOOM (Feb 1, 2022)

It’s been years but good gear and affordable prices. Slow shipping though.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Feb 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> You being a nuisance in general and overall unpleasant in ever thread I see you in, raging for nothing, involves everyone.
> Lay off the tren and grow up a bit eh? You're too old for this kid shit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


He was mesos favorite retard. And that says a lot. It’s unfortunately the byproduct of what happened when your family goes to family reunions to get laid. You get half breed mental midgets like mike.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> He was mesos favorite retard. And that says a lot. It’s unfortunately the byproduct of what happened when your family goes to family reunions to get laid. You get half breed mental midgets like mike.


Oh Mike is just on the down side of his bipolar. Give him a couple days and he’ll swing back up, apologize, blame his condition, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Feb 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh Mike is just on the down side of his bipolar. Give him a couple days and he’ll swing back up, apologize, blame his condition, rinse and repeat.


I love how he now feels the right to tell other people what to comment on. He’s the definition of cringe tool bag


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> I love how he now feels the right to tell other people what to comment on. He’s the definition of cringe tool bag


Mental health acceptance is something that society has really messed up. We’re all more or less ok with a person cheating on their spouse and potentially destroying a family unit. We’re also going in the direction of recognizing “gender fluidity” as a-ok. 

Yet we don’t leave much wiggle room for other mental health disorders. Mike is harmless. He’s a good guy but needs to bring the way he copes with issues more in line with what society is currently accepting of. 30-years ago, nobody would raise an eyebrow but now he stands out negatively for it. 

Pop him on ignore if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> You being a nuisance in general and overall unpleasant in ever thread I see you in, raging for nothing, involves everyone.
> Lay off the tren and grow up a bit eh? You're too old for this kid shit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Every thread really? And you are right I was being a jerk and it is unsightly. I will try harder to be less offensive.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh Mike is just on the down side of his bipolar. Give him a couple days and he’ll swing back up, apologize, blame his condition, rinse and repeat.


I don't know what to say...but you were right.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 2, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I don't know what to say...but you were right.


We all have our own things, man. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> We all have our own things, man. Nobody is perfect.


Some are closer than others...
Thank you for speaking kindly on my behalf.


----------



## B Ware (Feb 3, 2022)

I tested these products the other day.

Deca
Label claim: 250mg/ml
Actual content: 251mg/ml





Anavar
Label claim: 50mg
Actual content: (see below)





I also tested his primo roughly 1.5-2 years back. It tested spot on.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Feb 3, 2022)

B Ware said:


> I tested these products the other day.
> 
> Deca
> Label claim: 250mg/ml
> ...


he’s good


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 4, 2022)

B Ware said:


> I tested these products the other day.
> 
> Deca
> Label claim: 250mg/ml
> ...


please leave the reviewing for the actual customers. u don't seem like a customer


----------



## B Ware (Feb 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> please leave the reviewing for the actual customers. u don't seem like a customer



Huh? Is this a joke? How do you think I acquired the items that I tested? I’m kinda known for testing whatever I purchase for personal use and sharing those results with communities.

Quite frankly Bud I didn’t leave a review either. If I did it would go like this…

Took 3 weeks to get my pack which is kinda terrible for domestic. I reached out to Stan at the two week mark and he apologized and said that some how my order had gotten over looked and threw in some extras. As always I ordered well ahead of time of when I would be needing the items so waiting 3 weeks wasn’t a big deal for me and appreciate the extras.

Here’s my review in Stan’s Meso thread


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 4, 2022)

B Ware said:


> Huh? Is this a joke?


yes. i was just recreating what happened to me when i chimed in :/ sry


----------



## Chris1234 (Feb 16, 2022)

Ive ordered from him,  he test everything ahead of time. T/A was about a week or so. Very little side effects. I was getting some pip from tren a/test prop but it went away.  After 2 weeks.


----------



## StanfordPharma (Feb 17, 2022)

I heard the guy puts nude pics of himself in every order and if the order is over $500 you get a soily pair of man panties as well.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Feb 17, 2022)

StanfordPharma said:


> I heard the guy puts nude pics of himself in every order and if the order is over $500 you get a soily pair of man panties as well.



Wait! Is this normy Stan, Paki Stan or Texas Stan? You can never be too sure.


----------



## StanfordPharma (Feb 17, 2022)

Normy Stan. I'm texas' stans ugly wing man. Paki Stan doesn't play with either one of us.


----------



## weightlossburn (Feb 17, 2022)

StanfordPharma said:


> Normy Stan. I'm texas' stans ugly wing man. Paki Stan doesn't play with either one of us.


I knew Stan since his TA time was 4 days.  Now he's a bigger celebrity than that Tinder Swindler on Netflix.


----------



## StanfordPharma (Feb 17, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> I knew Stan since his TA time was 4 days.  Now he's a bigger celebrity than that Tinder Swindler on Netflix.


Back in the ole' "4 day wait times", lol. I remember those days.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 17, 2022)

StanfordPharma said:


> Back in the ole' "4 day wait times", lol. I remember those days.


Is this the real Stanford?


----------



## StanfordPharma (Feb 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Is this the real Stanford?


Yessir. I brought my donkey.


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Feb 23, 2022)

put in a order yesterday heard a lot of good things about the guy.
i guess I'm going to find out hopefully shipping is fast as I'm running out of test.

and ill report back on how everything goes so far the service was really good and replied in a timely manner. just i think he gets booked fast lol literally was booked withing a day or two lol but i guess you just have to be on it. 

Ad_suspicious801 ill be updating the process


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> put in a order yesterday heard a lot of good things about the guy.
> i guess I'm going to find out hopefully shipping is fast as I'm running out of test.
> 
> and ill report back on how everything goes so far the service was really good and replied in a timely manner. just i think he gets booked fast lol literally was booked withing a day or two lol but i guess you just have to be on it.
> ...


shipping probably wont be fast 🤣 but good luck


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Feb 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> shipping probably wont be fast 🤣 but good luck


LOL really i heard the opposite and  whats not fast for you? fast for me its a week or two tops


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> LOL really i heard the opposite and  whats not fast for you? fast for me its a week or two tops


damn. well domestics supposed to be 3-4 days, but few are now. it took i think 11 days when I ordered from him, and it was soon into his public sale, not once he got overwhelmed


----------



## JC Grifter (Feb 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> LOL really i heard the opposite and  whats not fast for you? fast for me its a week or two tops


It’s a crap shoot lol. I remember my first order with him was around the holidays. I got my package in a few days. Other people who ordered a few weeks before me were still waiting. 

But at the end of the day Stan will take care of you.


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Feb 23, 2022)

seens like his really fast that's fast, some people want stuff the next day lol shit don't work like that people have to package stuff and mail it and all that shit.

yeah im not worried at all, like i am with the other sources I'm waiting on, at least with him i hear alot of good things. so I'm confident


----------



## vacant (Mar 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> He has a pretty extensive thread over at Meso. It will give you a good idea of his business.



There also seems to be one member named Stanfordpharma and another member named StanfordPharma1 each have threads but I assume we trust StanfordPharma and not StanfordPharma1... From what I've read the real StanfordPharma source is private and hasn't accepted new customers for a long time? How to get on his list?   :  (


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 3, 2022)

vacant said:


> There also seems to be one member named Stanfordpharma and another member named StanfordPharma1 each have threads but I assume we trust StanfordPharma and not StanfordPharma1... From what I've read the real StanfordPharma source is private and hasn't accepted new customers for a long time? How to get on his list?   :  (


🤦 omg how did we not notice this. we've been duped


----------



## dirtys1x (Mar 3, 2022)

Probably the first source I ever used. Stuff is decent no issues


----------



## weightlossburn (Mar 4, 2022)

vacant said:


> There also seems to be one member named Stanfordpharma and another member named StanfordPharma1 each have threads but I assume we trust StanfordPharma and not StanfordPharma1... From what I've read the real StanfordPharma source is private and hasn't accepted new customers for a long time? How to get on his list?   :  (


I mean this in the nicest way.  You don't know shit!


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 4, 2022)

Sorry, have to share this from stans thread. Read this, especially the end. Source treating us as Kings, haha.


----------



## StanfordPharma (Mar 4, 2022)

vacant said:


> There also seems to be one member named Stanfordpharma and another member named StanfordPharma1 each have threads but I assume we trust StanfordPharma and not StanfordPharma1... From what I've read the real StanfordPharma source is private and hasn't accepted new customers for a long time? How to get on his list?   :  (


There's stanfordpharma1 who is Texas Stan, stanfordpharma which is Normy Stan and then there is Paki Stan. Don't trust Paki Stan. The other 2 are all right.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 4, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> put in a order yesterday heard a lot of good things about the guy.
> i guess I'm going to find out hopefully shipping is fast as I'm running out of test.
> 
> and ill report back on how everything goes so far the service was really good and replied in a timely manner. just i think he gets booked fast lol literally was booked withing a day or two lol but i guess you just have to be on it.
> ...





Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> LOL really i heard the opposite and  whats not fast for you? fast for me its a week or two tops


Guys are posting, and the general consensus seems to be, that if there is one thing to point to as far as a weakness in SP's game is concerned, he may take on a bit more than he can handle comfortably and he has a tendency to fall behind his stated TA.

@Ad_Suspicious801, you didn't take that away from the last couple of pages before you made your 2 posts? I was reading similar posts at meso? 

In your posts I quoted above you say you "Heard" things that led you to believe you would be experiencing lightening fast delivery time. May I ask where it is you "Hear" this information that you take as gospel or at the very least you believe it over what members here and at meso say? The fuks up with that?

A little info that some know and depending on your affiliations could help you sleep easier after placing an order with SP. I would require a small donation in the name of SP to an organization that rents space in his head and helps keep his heart warm. If you had to guess you prob would say anaboliclab.co* but alas, its not. SAG be the spot. The story is too long to get into tonight. Perhaps later?

I happen to be tighter than I should be with Stan's right hand. I brought him up in this online thing we do. I spoke to him several times today. He's been around the Community for some time. He's an emergency contact for myself and SP should contact need to be made and the usual modes of doing so have been exhausted. 

I've said to much. Nobody here will ever lose an order with the checks that are in place. That is all.


Valdosta said:


> damn. well domestics supposed to be 3-4 days, but few are now. it took i think 11 days when I ordered from him, and it was soon into his public sale, not once he got overwhelmed


"Supposed" to be 3-4 days? Sounds like its part of some code of conduct made up by neurotic young new guys. Meso is to blame for some of the not so cool expectations many have after gang raping a host of green sources on a busy Friday. That has me to blame as I was present for opening day at the Underground at Meso back in 2012.

There are a couple of fantastic longtime sources who are protected by being private sources on a few very small(member and traffic wise) private boards. They have a handful of resellers they sell to and then a handful or 2 of veteran members who buy just for themselves. These sources are known to ship most times within 24hrs and not more than 48hrs after receiving payment. 

Then we have meso flashback 2012 to present day. The parade of new sources seems to have leveled off some? They used to line up day after day. If they fucked up as most did being new sources they would simply rebrand and then lace em up again and come through and give it another go.

Members got used to sources shipping within 24 hrs. The new sources had no customer base. Their entire operation was under one roof. The faster they got an order out the faster they would be reviewed which would set into motion another couple of members to order and the source would repeat as often as he could taking in some cash to buy more raws etc etc etc.

SP and other popular sources with a customer base  won't have their entire operation under one roof. For their safety the operation is spread out. The idea is that if LE should inadvertently stumble onto a bunch of Priority Flat Rate boxes they won't know that they're standing in the packaging and shipping dept of a spry UGL.

TGI fell victim to a welfare check after reports by neighbors of gunshots coming from INSIDE his home. LE walked into a room with kilos of raw steroid powders taking up half the room and glassware and other items left out from the prior evenings cook that looked like a fire alarm went off and a HS chemistry class walked out respecting the drill.


----------



## vacant (Mar 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> 🤦 omg how did we not notice this. we've be





weightlossburn said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.  You don't know shit!


You are so helpful, thank you. Nothing could have prepared me for the internet sass of places like these.


----------



## weightlossburn (Mar 4, 2022)

vacant said:


> You are so helpful, thank you. Nothing could have prepared me for the internet sass of places like these.


Haha, sorry, I'm usually nicer than that.  The truth has been said on this board and another well known board and is a rule to live by.  That truth is to go through the threads and do your research.

I didn't know shit when I started out on these threads a half a year ago.  Forum members rip you up for that.  Maybe hazing, maybe brotherly love.  However, one individual was kind enough to reach out to me via PM to ask me what my goals were.  Won't tell you who that is, but I heard he was a skank.  Another person made some subtle comments and gave some great advice, which led me to find what I needed.  I heard he was a God.  Another person helps me all the time with stories of his pursuits and is always answering questions.  Can't think of what I heard about him, so that will be a mystery.

Hope that's more helpful than my last comment.


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Mar 4, 2022)

landed 4 days ago so it took 6 days. really fast broskies totally happy with the process


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Mar 9, 2022)

Me and my cousin order some test and we tested some of Stan's Tren A and it came out 💯 legit.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 9, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> Me and my cousin order some test and we tested some of Stan's Tren A and it came out 💯 legit.


🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Mar 9, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> 🤦‍♂️


What the fuck does that mean


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 9, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> What the fuck does that mean


is ur tren 12mg/ml or 4737636mg/ml?


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Mar 9, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> is ur tren 12mg/ml or 4737636mg/ml?





Valdosta said:


> We know we don't know what the mg is yet.





Valdosta said:


> we have to send it for testing





Valdosta said:


> in the mean time just for shits and giggles we decided to test it and it come out as tren. What your saying is the obvious Sherlock. And it is good to know what we have is actually tren now we have to confirm and also check the mg by sending to lab.


----------



## Obscured78 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yeah but are you really gonna send to a lab to see if it’s 12mg or 4737636mg?


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hahaha


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 9, 2022)

well its a good start then. but if ur sending it in for testing u kinda wasted good money on those stupid test kits


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 9, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> well its a good start then. but if ur sending it in for testing u kinda wasted good money on those stupid test kits


agree- those are useless


----------

